# Selling the Goat Aggressive Goat



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

My MSFG cross, Brigitte, has gotten aggressive towards the other does since she had her kids. I know it's probably hormonal, but I'm selling her before she kills/hurts something. It's not the "stay away" or "I'm dominate!" type aggression, more like chasing them around the pen, until they get away. I'm selling her with the only other goat she is not aggressive towards, her daughter, Athena. Anyone else want this LOVELY goat. :roll: (She is not aggressive when unpreggo or preggo, just after the kids have come out.)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My goats would teach her how the world works  

LOL! I've brought in aggressive does like that before. My queen, Hope, won't tolerate it. She's the best queen a herd could ask for.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in Canyon Lake, near New Braunfels. If your herd ever feels the need for a "challenge". One of the twins she had, the one I'm keeping, had wattles.
Hint, before she ends up in my freezer, hint,hint, hint.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lol! I think I hear a hint...

It's not a huge distance, but probably too far for me to convince hubby to drive at the moment. A shame, cause she sure would learn a lesson here about who's boss and who isn't! Plus I do love the silky fainter crosses.

Ever go into College Station? LOL


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope, but my "no goats in the shiny new 2011 Chevy Silverado" dad does. How about this, I'll keep her till you can find a way up here. I'll just put her back in the main pasture, twins are weaned this week, and my problem will be solved. All the other does are in my "maternity ward" of a backyard. (I also want to downsize, the people in my area I don't trust to not see a full grown goat and go "Taco!", she's way to cute for that.  ) One thing, she is not show quality. I don't even know where she came from, I rescued her from a life eating cat food in a hoarders backyard. She also has double teats on both teats, they don't get in the way of the kids though and neither of her daughters inherited them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehehe! We transport goats in our chevy malibu all the time. Hubby whines about it but tough cookies. LOL.

I'll let you know if we ever decide to make a trip out that way again. Too bad you didn't mention it earlier, I was just outside of Austin last month picking up Tornado. 

Or let me know if you come out to College Station. I have more than enough room and does who can produce pet quality babies are very welcome. Although I will admit any multi-teated bucklings will get wethered and eaten, if they don't find a pet home. My Boer mix Fancy has multi-teats and her boys will be going the same way.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Last month I couldn't have sold her anyways, her kids where still nursing and no way in heck is my baby Ari leaving this property. Can you see I'm attached to her? Ari, the kid who must climb the tallest tree and hop around up there until I about climb the tree to get her, is the only goat besides Snickers I could never sell. Someday I would love one of your pet quality Nigis. I miss the one I used to have, her name was Coco Puff and she didn't even live a year. :sigh:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a pretty girl, I remember when you lost her, it was so sad! 

I love my Nigis, and at the moment I'm breeding what I consider the best of the best. Good hooves, good structurally sound udders, worm resistant, rarely sick. Or at least that's what I'm aiming for! I culled all the does who just weren't up to snuff this past year and brought in new stock. I'm REALLY looking forward to kiddings! Three does due in less than a month, then the juniors are spread out over the spring.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

What would a wether cost? This won't be for a loooong time, in a few years I'll be able to move out from my parents house and find an area zoned for livestock. I'll just have Ari, Snickers and my "worm resistent, perfect hooves," dream wether. I've found I can't live without goats, its painful. :tears:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I know the feeling! Even if I decided to get out of goats, I would keep a couple of my favorite. They're too special.

Wethers are generally around $75 right now. Hopefully the price of feed won't go up anymore. It's murder I tell ya! LOL


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay, that's in my price range! My does go for $75 and the bucks (unless they show me pet potential as wethers, tacos they will be) $50. As you can tell by my sig, I have a potpurri of goat. Kiko, Boer , Nubian, MSF, Pygmy, Spanish, and a dash of Nigi. One thing I forgot to mention, thanks to my lovely pygmy cross, she will be due to kid on April 13, 2011 :GAAH: . Thank you, Rollo. She was in heat and my determined pygmy found a way over my, now 8ft, fence. It is now 1000% escape proof, I spent 3 hours watching him and unless he flies, he won't be leaving the pen, electric wire will do that. Yes, the WTF look a Pygmy gets when he meets electricity. :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hey, sounds great to me! I'd love one of each breed myself LOL.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll sell her daughter, but keep her until you can come up here or I can talk my dad into driving down there. I trust you to give her a better home then most of the people up here, I have a feeling once someone witnesses her "issue" she'll end up in the auction barn. She's had enough happen to her in her short life, I want her to go to a place I can trust she'll be taken good care of.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

No problem, if we can ever find a way to meet up, what's one more, right? Hehe. Already have one hayburner who is most likely sterile, at least pretty Brigette can contribute towards the feed bill!

Feel free to pm/email/facebook/whatever me anytime, I'm usually around!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of her kids, if you haven't seen them already. The gray is Ari and the red is Athena.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What cuties! And I just LOVE her long silky hair. One of my Pygmy crosses has "britches" or long hair on her legs and I adore it. 

She'd fit right in around here. Much better than the taco truck, right? LOL.

ETA: Oh and hey, if she makes it here and makes us some pretty babies, well your future wether is on the house. That's only fair, right? :greengrin:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, thank your, thank you, thank you. Brigitte will remain here until you get here or she dies of old age. I know there not the best pics, but any idea on what the daddy could have been?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh her darling kiddos? Probably a Nigerian or Nigi cross I'd bet. They are TOO cute especially the chammy with the spots. <3

I'm keeping an eye out for any pals who might be traveling between our locations in case Bridgette can catch a ride with someone. You never know, right?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Tell them to strap her to the roof if they have to, heck I'll UPS her! :laugh: Side note, I've honestly never seen her stressed. When I brought her home, she rode in the back of my mom's Chevy Equinox and chewed her cud. No "WTF look" or anything. She just laid back there sedately looking at me. That must be a plus, right? Another thing, I honestly think Ari (chammy with spots) thinks she's a dog. The only goat I know that when you pet her she wags her tail.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehe, my Hope wags her tail like a dog when I pet her. I love it! Hope's very calm like that too. She's been on several car rides and is rather used to it by now LOL.

Fingers crossed someone heads this way one of these days. UPS isn't a fan of noisy boxes full of goats apparently. LOL!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I had a problem like that too... got rid of the baby and the goat mellowed out... they get really protective of their babies... I will NEVER keep an offspring of a rough goat, they are just too mean.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

She does "talk" alot. You'll go deaf when she's in heat. It's like "Come mate with me before I die!", when I first heard her , I thought she'd gotten stuck in something. Her favorite treats are croutons, and she will literally follow you over a cliff to get some, sometimes talking all the way, "Food! Is that food? Gimme, Gimme!".You'll need croutons and rope to catch her.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Lexibot said:


> I had a problem like that too... got rid of the baby and the goat mellowed out... they get really protective of their babies... I will NEVER keep an offspring of a rough goat, they are just too mean.


I'm only keeping Ari, because she is NOT at all like her mama. She is super friendly and not trying to be the herd queen like her sister and mother, she has never shown aggression either.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Croutons... lol never heard of a goat eating that, cute..

Ah, then yeah, have to get rid of mommy then


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Shoot, my goats scream and squawk every time they THINK they hear me in the kitchen, so no big deal. I'm used to loud goats. LOL!

I have a few I couldn't catch easily without food, but I'm the Goat Whisperer you know...they all learn to love me. Hehe!

The only one I can't get to love me is Hallie, because she was abused. But she's gotten a LOT better and will come up and take food from me now.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Just a thought; I'll be in Florence around probably May or something around then, to pick up my reserved doeling that should be born around March (fingers crossed!), maybe we can work something out then, meet up in Austin or something. 

Who knows!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, who knows!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to say that the two of you are doing a great job with working out a new home for this doe :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm a sucker for critters needing a home, and they're my life LOL. With no kids and disabilities that keep me home most of the time, I have to time to devote to all these boogers!

Here's hoping my reserved doeling is born...although she certainly will be, even if I have to spring for one of the pricier does LOL.

Like I told my friend who called me last night with another little critter that needed a home..what's one more right?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have another friend who may head that way in the next month or two. If she does, I'll let you know and maybe she can pick Bridgette up. She bought Hope's boys and man are they spoiled buggers! She'd take good care of Bridgette on her way to my place.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay! :leap: If she can come up next month, would you like Athena too? I would really like to keep them together. Both would just be $100, since I know the'yre going to good homes. (I have a high price in my area, $75, to avoid the "cute goat syndrome" that ends up with them being neglected/sold when the person gets bored.)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Which is Athena again? lol. Is she the red chammy with spots, the one I really like? 

Oh, and I went back to look at the pictures, and did you mean Bridgette is due to kid in April? Just trying to work out all the details here LOL. I am terribly forgetful. 

I'd have to see if I have any extra $$ around that time, the end of the month is always killer Lol, and I'll have to give my pal some gas money too. In fact I should probably ask her about that. 

Now, if you need a website built, I can do that too


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, Athena is the red chammy and Brigitte is the one due to kid in April. Don't worry, if you don't have enough, "buy one, get one free", how does that sound? :thumb: On the website, I have a herd of "brush goats" otherwise known as "mutts", with good temperaments, non aggressive, healthy and good mothers. I can't even tell you what breeds are in half of them and I don't have the $ to show/buy goats from "lines", etc. I don't have a "farm" either, I live with my parents in the middle of a rural trailer park on five rented acres of land. Behind my house is my "lovely" landlords hunting/poaching/gun range/ shady dealings 50 acres and in front is the set for the Jerry Springer show. :shrug: I sell through Craigs List, word of mouth, friends, etc. ( I won't sell to people who can't tell me one thing about goats (medical/feeding/care), though if they are beginners I will give them a dictionary worth of goat care/feeding/housing info ) I just want to remain "small" right now, so no real need of a website, sorry. I will keep you in mind if I ever need one, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hey, none of mine are registered either! Doesn't make em any less lovable. 

Let me know how much you want for the pair (I really like Athena's coloring, always have hehe, and Bridgette's pretty long hair) and I'll see what my pal wants for gas. I have a 'paycheck' coming at the end of the month for a website I did so maybe I can get it worked out.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually have never met any registered goats in real life or owned a registered animal. To me, unless you show, it seems a little pointless. If the sire and dam are a good match (physical/mental/healthy) why not do it? 

One thing about the "long hair", I can't tell for sure if Athena will inherit it. :shrug: I've never owned or seen a "shag" goat before.

Athena is going through an "oral fixation" right now, she will nurse/chew/lick anything that moves, including my hair. :GAAH: She will "nurse" on Brigitte's "britches". :ROFL: Two days ago she tried to pull/chew off her sister's eyelashes! :shocked: Also, both will perch like parrots on my shoulders and jump into my lap, you might want to warn you male friends/husband about the latter. When Snickers was two months old she decided to "launch" into my dads lap, nothing like a 15lb furry cannonball landing on certain areas. :slapfloor: 

How about $75 for both?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehehehe! She sounds like a right little character! She'll fit right in around here.

Let me see what my pal in your area says and I'll let you know as soon as I know any details.

Actually, I take it back, a couple of my goats are eligible for registration, I've just been lazy LOL. I don't show and have no interest in it...got my fill of that back when I showed rats and dogs. No more for me!

Me, I breed for hardiness mostly. Tough goats that don't need extensive deworming and hoof care. Especially out here in our Texas environment!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I loooove you! I hate doing hooves, Mishka becomes rodeo goat if I even touch her hooves. I let rocks and hard surfaces do the trick. Mine get wormed with scrub pine or cedar, never had a single worm issue.

Hopefully you might get some wattled kids out of them, if you choose to breed them. Also if you ever want another "shag goat" I found a breeder in Ft.Worth:
http://www.minigoats.com/Home_Page.html.

Two of my other does, Snickers and Bunny, seem to be in a race to kid. Both are walking watermelons and Bunny seems to be winning in the "who can fill their udder the fastest". She is now at the size of a small cantalope. Bunny is a maiden doe and Snickers looks bigger then she did with her twins last winter.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ooo they have some pretty silkies. Such a neat thing to see! 

I have a Bunny too! She is a mini-nubian and one of my favorites because she is just OVERLOADED with personality! 

I have three does due soon, the 5th, 8th, and 9th are the due dates. VERY excited to see these kids 

My friend said she'd shoot me an email here soon, or tomorrow, so just waiting to hear from her


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

They sure are pretty, but keeping all that fur clean and tangle free has got to be a nightmare. Especially some of those bucks.

I sorta have a phobia about one of my goats having more then two babies, I have never bottle feed a goat, only kittens. With my luck, Snickers will be Octogoat.

I love the ears on those Nubians, there so big!

Oh, I love your Bunny. I like that brown sorta chocolaty color. Here's a pick of my Bunny (Bun Bun, Honey Bunny)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Aww, you'll be fine! Most goats can care for trips on their own, and bottle feeding isn't so hard. I don't personally like doing it, but once they get the hang of it, it's easy.

Your Bunny is too sweet! Our Bunny is named that because when she was born, her mother (who wasn't the brightest crayon in the box..) lost her in the woods. So we (my neighbors owned her mom at the time) searched their two acres of woods FOREVER before we finally found her and we thought she was a rabbit at first! So Bunny it was lol

Haven't heard back from my friend yet, but she's a super busy person, unlike me haha.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

My Bunny's mother was named Brier and I just decided to continue with the nature theme. So her kids will be named things like Sparrow, Willow, Berry, etc. Snicker's kids will have "food" names: Marshmallow, Peanut, etc. Mishka and Brigitte have mythical/historical names. You can tell I like themes.

Athena has started growing her horns already. Here's a pic I took this morning.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I bet she's going to be long haired like mommy. Look at that gorgeous red color. I'm a sucker for chammies.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Brigitte now likes hush puppies, we had them for dinner and she was staring in the window so I took one out to her.

Sometime this morning Snickers lost her plug. So, hopefully pretty soon. I just wish goats went by the book. Mine seem to like to go from Step 1 then jump to 6. :hair: Brigitte never seemed to "leak" and she went from a normal udder to balloon in 3 hours and had her twins in the afternoon.

Since you have Nubians, does Mish look sorta like one?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehe I love Mishka so much. I'd bet there's some Nubian in there for sure! 

My goaties nearly trampled me to death cause I had peppermints today...LOL


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone loves Mish it seems. I just wish I could clone her and have her as a kid. She is 8 and starting to show her age.  My whole family calls Mish, "The Alien". According to them, she looks like ET. :roll: 

Have you seen that series on Discovery called "Great Migration". On the "Feast or Famine" ep they show what look like Nubians in the background in a few shots. Thought you would like to know that.

I'd first publish an obituary if I tried giving my girls sweets. Brigitte and Snickers will almost push you over for croutons. Snickers is call "Miss Piggy" for a reason.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She does look a little like ET! LOL!

I always love seeing goaties in a tv show. I point it out and the boys just roll their eyes hahaha. 

I hope my friend messages me tonight. I'm terribly impatient if you can't tell haha. I shouldn't be so impatient, I'm not supposed to get paid until the end of the month anyways.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Something interesting about Athena, she is the first goat I actually got to see come out. The rest had just been laying in goo or recently cleaned off. Brigitte was lying on her side bellowing, then stood up pushed a few times and Athena slid out, and landed on her head. :slapfloor: Her first sound was a tiny "ba" as her head hit the ground.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

LOL! I just visualized it... *bonk!* Baaa!

So far all of my goats have pushed their kids out while laying down. No one's stood up and sent the baby dropping to the dirt yet!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

When I went out there, she was screaming , I saw a little goo ball that turned out to be Ari and Brig was just starting to clean her. After five minutes she layed back down, screamed twice, then began to push. After rolling around like a beached whale, Athena's front legs started coming out. She then, for no reason I could tell, stood up and finished the birth. Whats weird is, she wasn't squating, she was standing up straight. Like nothing was happening. After Athena made her noise, she turned around (she had been cleaning Ari) and gave Athena this "Where did you come from ?" look. Athena got to know what a turd felt like. :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:ROFL: 

Goats are such goofballs! 

If I haven't heard from my friend by Monday I'll pop her an email lol. Oh, and do you have paypal...that's how I'm getting paid for my most recent job so its easier than sending a money order or what not.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I could set it up.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

If it's not a problem to you, of course. If you don't want to, I can send ya a money order, just takes me a bit longer to move funds from my paypal to my account. Usually just a couple days. No biggie!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

One little thing, I need the money in my hand before the goats go anywhere. If its not too hard, would cash work? I don't really trust anything else.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

There's no way for me to get Cash to my friend (Her name is Andrea, that's easier to say than my friend all the time LOL). I guess I COULD send her it by paypal and she could give you cash...I dunno, I'll ask her when I get in touch with her.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm just a cautious person. Nothing against you.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Trust me, I totally understand. It's why I require deposits on my kids. I don't have time to sit around waiting on people to make up their minds LOL.

I'll see if I can work it out with Andrea. Or I could mail you a PO Money Order. You cash them at your Post Office. I've used them a couple times for people who don't have paypal.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll go with the PO Money Order. I advertise mostly on Craigslist, so I've gone through it all. I advertise a buckling, I get "Is she preg?". :roll: 

Weird question, how do you leash train a goat? The only goats I had that walked on leashes, peacefully, where Luvie (RIP) and Duvie (sold do to aggression). Snickers walks until she gets halfway down the driveway, then collapses screaming. She will run all the way home if I unhook her. Mish digs in and the others either buck, scream or collapse. 

Oh, another thing about Athena. SHE DOES NOT LIKE TO BE PICKED UP. You will be deafened if you try. Ari you can hold and carry around, Athena you can't even lift an inch without "you are skinning me alive" screaming. Just to warn you.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I put a collar on, I clip the leash, and I walk. LOL. Sure, some will throw themselves to the ground or be dragged...but eventually they ALL learn, walking with me prevents choking to death. Ain't I mean?

LOL about Athena. I don't USUALLY pick up my doelings, unless its to put them on the milkstand or something. Picking them up teaches them bad habits in my opinion. I don't like my goats to jump on me. 

"Is your buckling pregnant?" LMFAO! People nowdays...jeez.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't usually pick them up either, only when there really young. Her one bad habit is jumping on your leg, I'm working on that one now. 

Please teach me how to milk! I get the concept, just not how to execute it. :help: I'm more of an "experiance" learner.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hehe! It's not too hard..I had to teach myself, on poor Hope!

Let me find that link I used..


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

http://www.wikihow.com/Milk-a-Goat-by-Hand

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/how_to_milk_a_goat.htm

These should help!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

On the milking thing, where can I buy a shield to prevent me from being kicked to death? :greengrin: How do you stop the "rodeo" before it starts? Snickers literally starts bucking if I touch her "milk carton". :roll: I try and touch the babies non existent udder,they levitate. :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I make them deal with it. I touch the udder and don't STOP touching it until they start behaving. And for kickers, I tie their legs to the stand. LOL


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the sites!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Any news from your friend?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I did touch base with her last night briefly, she let me know she hasn't forgotten lol. Not much we can do until I get paid anyways. Hopefully within the next couple days. Then I'll see when she'll want to get everything done


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I've started touching Athena's udder to get her used to it. It might just be the angle, but her teats feel bigger then Ari's. Does that mean something? Or is that just how she is?

You might want a treadmill, have you ever seen a goat on crack? She can run laps for 10 minutes non stop. Both of them are little speed demons.

I found out yesterday that Athena's belly fur is all black with a white marking. I know, completely random. :shrug: Just that she tried to jump on my chair, fell backwards with her front legs above her head and a "Oh Shit!" expression on her face


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Some goats have bigger teats than others, it's genetics. 

I have a few goats on crack here, she'll fit right in, LOL! Especially Bunny and Julie, I swear they snort crack each morning. 

How fun, a white marking on that pretty belly. I love random markings and her red color is just sooo pretty. 

I'll let you know as soon as I get paid and we can get things rolling.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Do your goats moan during the last stage of their pregnancy? Snicks and Bunny both moan like old people when getting to their feet or lying down. They also can't run anymore. Waddle yes, run no. When Snicks licks/scratches her side, she makes a sound like a motor revving. :scratch:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hahahah! YES! Mine are all grunting and moaning and pouting right now. It's hilarious. I feel so bad for them but I can't help but laugh LOL.

I'm talking with Andrea; she has a concert she's doing on Friday but afterward her schedule will be a little more open and we can figure things out.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Their breathing has changed to, but only when they lay down. They snore now! :shocked: 

They remind me of beached whales. Snicker's no longer gracefully gets up or sits down. More like, collapse the legs and melt. It looks like she oozes out, all that baby belly. 

Please be all girls, please be all girls. ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes mine have starting snoring and grunting and burping and farting while sleeping. LOL! 

Thinking PINK! Think PINK for me too!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Was just coming to post to ya! 

Andrea's concert was last night so I'm sure she's sleeping. And the person who is supposed to pay me for my work says she'll have it on Wednesday. She'd better anyways...I will yank my work in a new york minute.

Grrr. 

So I'm working on it! I haven't forgotten at all


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I really really hate to write this..but I may have to back out. Things are really rough around here at the moment and I'm thinking about cutting back...a LOT.

 

Will keep you updated


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

That's ok. I'll keep Brigi till she's fossilized. :thumb: But I will have to sell her daughter, Athena. Don't want my herd over 9.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Really sorry about backing out 

I've just had a rough year and have decided to cut down pretty substantially. It's a bummer because Athena and Bridget are just lovely, but I have to do what's best for both me and the goaties I will be keeping.

Sorry again! I know it's a pain when someone backs out


----------

